# Stacey English (atl) And Phoenix Coldon (st Louis)



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

*Phoenix Coldon And Stacey English Disappear 500 Miles Apart: Could There Be A Connection?*







By David Lohr
Huffington Post
*First Posted: 1/7/12 01:37 PM ET Updated: 1/8/12 11:19 AM ET*

Two African American women have disappeared, only nine days apart -- one in Atlanta, one in St. Louis -- and in both cases, their cars were found with the engine still running.

Also in both cases, the investigation was slowed down because the cars the women were driving had been impounded -- a fact that neither police department realized until several days into the investigations.

The family of 23-year-old Phoenix Coldon of Missouri is now trying to determine if her case could be linked to the disappearance of 36-year-old Stacey English of Georgia.

The young woman's mother, Goldia Coldon, told The Huffington Post that the eerie similarity of the two cases has not escaped the attention of police or support groups for missing persons.

"They are very similar," Coldon said. "[Saint Louis County Police] Captain Troy Doyle, who is working on my daughter's case, said he saw some similarities also."

Atlanta Police Department public affairs manager Carlos Campos also said that investigators are "aware" of the Coldon case and "are planning to reach out to authorities in the St. Louis area as part of our investigation" into English's disappearance.

The nonprofit organization Black And Missing But Not Forgotten said it is also following this issue.

*******​
"If the cases are connected, we are looking at a possible traveling serial kidnapper/killer and there could be more," said Deidra Robey, the organization's CEO and founder.

Coldon was last seen by her mother in the driveway of their St. Louis County home at about 3 p.m. on Dec. 18.

"She was sitting in her vehicle," Coldon said. "She does that often. She'll sit in the car and talk on the phone. That's what I thought she was doing. When I looked out again, her vehicle was gone."

Coldon said she initially thought her daughter had gone to the store, but she did not return that night. Coldon said the following morning she reported her daughter and her black 1998 Chevy Blazer missing to police.

According to Coldon, her daughter's disappearance is highly out of character.

"She is very responsible, very sweet, very athletic and very intelligent," she said. "Phoenix is a regional fencing champion. She plays the piano and plays in the handbell choir at church. Phoenix is loved. Her name stands for a beautiful, unique person of distinction -- that's Phoenix."

Stacey Nicole English was last seen on or about Christmas day. Following a Christmas gathering at her grandmother's, English went to her home in the exclusive Vanderbilt complex on Lenox Road in Buckhead.

English's father, Rev. Kevin Jamison, told HuffPost on Wednesday that Robert Kirk, a resident of St. Louis, had been visiting with her, but the two allegedly got into an argument.

"The gentleman said they got into a dispute and she put him out of her house on Dec. 26 around 10:30 p.m.," Jamison said. "That person has now gone back to Missouri."

On Dec. 27, English's disappearance was reported to police. Her vehicle, a white, four-door 2006 Volvo S60, was also reported missing. The disappearance of English, an active churchgoer with a bachelor's degree in political science, is also "very out of character," according to her father.

"She talks to her family and friends two or three times a day, and no one has had any contact with her," Jamison said earlier this week.

*******​
On Jan. 1, Coldon's family found out her missing Chevy Blazer had been impounded at about 6:23 p.m. on the day she went missing. The vehicle was discovered about a 25-minute drive from her home, at 9th and St. Clair in East St. Louis. The keys were in the ignition with the vehicle running, and the driver's door open.

The car had been towed and entered into the police computer as an abandoned vehicle.

"We were never officially notified the car was towed," said Goldia Coldon. "We found out through friends of the family. The car is in my name. All they had to do was run the license plate."

It remains unclear why the vehicle's discovery was not announced sooner. The East St. Louis Police Department, the agency assisting in the case, did not immediately return a call for comment from HuffPost. St. Louis County Police declined to discuss the case.

"We're not talking about an active investigation," St. Louis County Police Officer Rick Eckhard said.

According to Coldon, her family had to complain to the mayor's office to get the impound bill -- in excess of $1,000 -- waived.

In another apparent similarity between the two cases, English's vehicle was also impounded around the time she is believed to have gone missing -- and it appears police failed to realize this.

*Ten days* after the search for English began, on Jan. 5, Atlanta police admitted that the woman's vehicle had been in possession of city authorities all along. It was impounded on Dec. 27, the day she was reported missing, and was recovered in southwest Atlanta.

Atlanta Police Crimes Commander Maj. Keith Meadows said the engine was running when English's car was found. The vehicle had been towed from 215 Lakewood Way, which, according to English's father, is about 15 to 20 miles from her apartment.

"When my Missing Persons detectives ran the vehicle, it didn't show as being in impound," Meadows said at a recent press conference. "What we're trying to find out is what happened during that process."

*******​
While authorities in Atlanta dealt with the situation surrounding English's vehicle, police in St. Louis on Jan. 5 were conducting searches around the area where Coldon's vehicle had been found weeks earlier. Members of the St. Louis County police department searched the area with the assistance of cadaver dogs.

"They did one search with the cadaver dogs in that area," Goldia Coldon said. "My daughter is not lying in weeds in the cold. She's not. I know that. I know in my heart."

On Jan. 6, authorities in Atlanta intensified the search for English. Mounted police and K9s conducted searches around the area where her vehicle was found.

English's mother, Cindy Jamison, questioned why the search had not been conducted sooner. "I'm not sure why they had waited until yesterday. I'm really not sure," she told The Huffington Post Saturday.

"We are out here today at two different locations with hundreds of her friends canvassing the area and handing out flyers," Jamison added.

Speaking with the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Keith Jamison said the family has not felt "completely in the loop" in regard to the police investigation.

The Atlanta Police department, according to Campos, wants to "speak further with Mr. Kirk."

Earlier this week, WSB-TV and several other media outlets reported that Atlanta police had named Kirk a person of interest in the English case. But in an email to The Huffington Post, Campos denied the veracity of those reports, saying that Kirk had not yet been named as a person of interest.

"Maj. Meadows did not name him and declined to do so when asked at the briefing," Campos said. "We did not [release the name]. Just wanted to be clear on that."

Atlanta authorities released on Friday the police incident report regarding English's disappearance. The report alleges that Kirk told detectives English began "acting peculiar and out of character" the night of Dec. 26. He said she began "screaming in the apartment and shouting biblical scriptures and indicating that the world was coming to an end." Kirk said that he left around 10:30 p.m., after English "began asking him if he was Satan" and told him to leave "her residence immediately."


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

Please keep both young women in your prayers....


----------



## Murjani (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been following both cases...

What happened to these women...you don't just vanish..no witnesses..no cameras

I pray they are found soon.


----------



## ONAMSHN (Jan 10, 2012)

**praying for answers for all parties involved**


----------



## greight (Jan 10, 2012)

This is so sad! I will keep them in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Raine054 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness. 

If it is a serial killer, maybe their cases are connected with the Mitrice case?

I hope that they are found safe. They are both beautiful and accomplished women.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the two cases are connected. It's so sad and I'm praying for the families. 


Sent from TopNotch1010's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 10, 2012)

I know the Robert Kirk guy and he definitely has some temper and arrogance issues! I pray both women are found safely!


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

hmmm.. interesting....Matrice does share the same characteristics... sigh...this is so disheartening




Raine054 said:


> If it is a serial killer, maybe their cases are connected with the Mitrice case?
> 
> I hope that they are found safe. They are both beautiful and accomplished women.


----------



## Laela (Jan 10, 2012)

Saints of God, we should be aware of the biblical scripture, *Matthew 24:36*, which tells us, “But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only.”  According to a close friend of Stacy English, she was raging about the end of the world, quoting biblical scriptures and asked him if he was Satan.  Allegedly, this friend said she also was claiming someone was trying to harm her, which seems to fit the case, but her fright about the end of the world seems like a form of paranoia, if she was behaving in this odd way.  

If this was true about Stacey English fright about the world coming to an end, we feel very sad, because Jesus Christ told us no one knows the day nor the hour, except God.  Therefore, there is no reason for us to be so afraid just because of what we may see or hear in the media, regarding the end of the world.  God wants us as His children to be prepared, but not afraid, for He has not given us a spirit of fear, but of love and a sound mind (For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind.  2 Timothy 1:7).  Therefore, we should not allow Satan or anyone else to distract us from enjoying life.  Now, if this person whom is suspected of being responsible for Stacey’s disappearance, it is a possibility, he drove her into a spirit of fear and paranoia.  Stacey English’s stepfather, Rev. Kevin Jamison claims this is out of her character, but it is a possibility whomever she felt was trying to harm her, is the reason she felt so afraid of the world coming to an end.  Furthermore, according to 11alive.com, police report also allegedly stated English had attempted suicide in November 2008 and is currently under medication.

We want to inform you Jesus is coming back, but do not allow anyone to drive you into a spirit of fear, regarding the world coming to an end, because God does not want us to be afraid.  He only wants us to be prepared for His Son, Jesus Christ’s return.  God is kind and gentle, not One to drive us into a frantic state…Read full article, here.

Source: Sanctified Church Revolution

Source and photo courtesy: http://www.11alive.com


----------



## 4evershika (Jan 10, 2012)

So.... Kirk is from St. Louis where there is a similar missing person's case and he's not a suspect??????


----------



## Laela (Jan 22, 2012)

UPDATES... 


Police clear Robert Kirk in Stacey English's disappearance

and

*
Stacey Nicole English: Parents, police and person of interest*

Continue reading on Examiner.com Stacey Nicole English: Parents, police and person of interest - Atlanta Crime | Examiner.com http://www.examiner.com/crime-in-at...s-police-and-person-of-interest#ixzz1kEYQeohA


----------



## Theo (Jan 22, 2012)

Stacey English is a fellow Hampton grad. 

This is so scary. I was just talking to a friend about this. They are both beautiful girls. You know if they were white there would be a huge media campaign. What is wrong with our world?


----------



## Laela (Jan 23, 2012)

ITA if they were white....


----------



## lsw29 (Jan 23, 2012)

I went to middle school with Stacey.  I really hope they find out what happend to her because this case is very disturbing with lots of unanswered questions.


----------



## winterinatl (Jan 23, 2012)

Breaking news... Some men found the body of a young woman stuffed under a tree a few blocks from where they found Stacy's car. Her family is coming onto the scene now, nothing certain yet. 

I still think Rob from St. Louis did it. 


Y'all didn't know Cache sells iPhones? Please excuse the typos.


----------



## Laela (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^ Thanks for posting this update...there's a story but no confirmation it is Stacey 

http://www.ajc.com/news/atlanta/womans-body-found-under-1313855.html


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 24, 2012)

From what I read on AJC, they think the tree fell on the woman. Her mother also admitted that she had attempted suicide 3 years ago and was on medication. I wonder if she went out there to die?

It's so sad. They haven't confirmed that it's her, but it would make sense if it were.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 24, 2012)

Going out in the woods and body UNDER a tree trunk....that conveniently fell...covering the body....I don't think this is a suicide.


----------



## PretteePlease (Jan 24, 2012)

I never heard of them. This is frightening and sad.


----------



## Southernbella. (Jan 25, 2012)

It's her. 



> The Fulton County Medical Examiner's office said the body of a woman found under a tree in south Atlanta Monday had been identified as English, the Atlanta bank employee reported missing last month and whose car was found not far from where the body was discovered.


----------



## greight (Jan 25, 2012)

This is so sad, SMH. I need to start my mornings better


----------



## lsw29 (Jan 25, 2012)

This is so unfortunate and truly a sad day. I am truly praying for her family.


----------



## Laela (Jan 25, 2012)

Lord, have mercy. I am keeping this family and her friends in prayer.  :Rose:


----------



## growinghealthyhair (Jan 25, 2012)

I heard this on the radio. This is really sad. I really hope they find out what happend. Her family is in my prayers. Both families. :-(


----------



## Southernbella. (Feb 14, 2012)

The cause of death was hyperthermia:



> On Tuesday, the Fulton County Medical Examiner's Office announced that English, who was missing for nearly a month before her body was discovered in a wooded area near Lakewood Fairgrounds, most likely died from hypothermia, and her death was accidental.
> 
> There was no evidence of bodily harm, and toxicology tests showed no evidence of a drug overdose, the Medical Examiner's Office said in a statement.
> 
> "Based on a combination of information sources including the autopsy, the sequence of events and circumstances, toxicology results, medical and mental health records, and statements of witnesses and acquaintances, the most likely cause of Stacey English’s death is cold exposure complicating underlying neurological and psychiatric disorders," the statement reads.



I wonder if she had a psychotic break (a couple of people reported her saying odd things about Satan the day she disappeared) and went out to the woods and got lost or something? 

Sad.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Feb 14, 2012)

so sad.....


----------



## winterinatl (Feb 14, 2012)

Southernbella. said:


> The cause of death was hyperthermia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She was talking about demons and stuff, that's why her male visitor and she argued.  I wonder if she felt like she was fleeing, and was scared to come out so she sat under the tree or hid there?  

She would have fallen asleep then died from the exposure.  It does not hurt to die from freezing.  That's why people die from it - you start to feel sleepy and warm towards the end.  Poor baby.


----------



## Laela (Feb 15, 2012)

February 15, 2012 10:57 AM

Stacey English likely died of hypothermia, death ruled accidental
By Crimesider Staff Topics Daily Blotter





(CBS) ATLANTA - The Atlanta Police Department has closed the case on the death of Stacey English, whose body was found in a wooded area near Atlanta on Jan. 23.

According to the medical examiner, English, 36, likely died of hypothermia and her death was accidental, reports CBS Atlanta.

"The most likely cause of Stacey English's death is cold exposure (hypothermia) complicating underlying neurological and psychiatric disorders," said the medical examiner's report.

English was missing for nearly a month before her body was found wedged under a tree near where her car had been found still running on the day after Christmas.

English's friend Robert Kirk, who was reportedly the last person to see her and had been named a person of interest, told the station that English had been acting strangely before she disappeared.

"Basically she mentioned the world was going to end," Kirk said.

According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Kirk also told investigators that English, who had reportedly attempted suicide three years ago, was "acting peculiar" and asked him if he was Satan.


----------



## Rastafarai (Feb 15, 2012)

How did she get wedged under a tree though? And why was she found with both feet straight up? The cause of death still doesn't sit well with me. So many questions remain.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Nov 5, 2018)

The Oxygen Channel ran a two-part series this weekend about the Phoenix Colton’s case! 

Very interesting facts so far in episode 1 about her living a double life (2 boyfriends, 2 cell phones, etc)... 

here’s the show synopsis.

*Phoenix Coldon, a young African American woman vanished on December 18, 2011, her SUV was found abandoned in the middle of the road in a crime ridden and depressed part of East St. Louis. In the days and weeks that followed, Phoenix's parents pleaded with law enforcement to help find their daughter, but the investigation was slow to start and the media paid little attention to her story.*


----------



## Transformer (Nov 5, 2018)

FriscoGirl said:


> Very interesting facts so far in episode 1 about her living a double life (2 boyfriends, 2 cell phones, etc)...



But is that really a double life?  Having two cell phones isn't unusual because some folks have a personal cell phone and a work cell phone.  Every unmarried woman should have multiple "boyfriends" until "engaged" or is some cases until after the marriage ceremony.


----------



## janaq2003 (Nov 5, 2018)

I watched this.. the sad thing is I had never heard of this young lady until now.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Nov 5, 2018)

Transformer said:


> But is that really a double life?  Having two cell phones isn't unusual because some folks have a personal cell phone and a work cell phone.  Every unmarried woman should have multiple "boyfriends" until "engaged" or is some cases until after the marriage ceremony.



She’s portrayed as having a double life because she was known as a Church Girl w/the white Fencing boyfriend, who was Homeschooled who’s had one cell phone paid by her parents vs the RunAway Girl who has a burner cell phone, Black boyfriend who’s lawyered up, depressed taping a video talking about she just wants to start over


----------



## Dreamn (Nov 5, 2018)

I was wondering why there was no thread on Phoenix and her special. Her mother really bugged me. She felt suffocating and overprotective to me through the television, so I can’t imagine what she was like with her daughter. She also just seemed way too image conscious. It’s hard to explain but I felt like a lot was being left unsaid.

At one point she talked about how she raised Phoenix and one of the first things out of her mouth was how she taught her not to cross her legs at the knees. Your child has been missing for 7 years and that’s one of the first things you remember? Then she said that she thinks Phoenix got herself into trouble by seeking people who looked like her. What if Phoenix was hurt by white people, then what?

There were just several weird things that came out of her mother’s mouth.

It’s really a shame that 2 weeks went by before they connected her car and her disappearance. That was valuable time that could’ve turned up leads and now they may never have answers.


----------

